# ******** group



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi all,

Can't remember which thread we were discussing this on, so posting as separate topic. Had message back from ******** admin saying:
"the only people who can see stories about this group are members of the group. If someone who is not in the group visits your profile, they will not see any stories about the group."

So we can relax on that point at least - if we share photos or make comments in the ** group, it will not show up to anyone else....so that's a good place to go if you want to keep what you are saying completely private between us

If there is anyone who doesn't have access to this group, send Winky a PM and she'll add you  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

That's great Suitcase, we can definitely breathe a sigh of relief on that one then  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Vix241 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi Laura,  You mentioned face book to me at the lunch meetingon the 13th.  What is it called? I'd like to become a member. 

Vix


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Winky is the one that set it up - maybe drop her a pm and I'm sure she'll add you


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes, only Winky (which I keep wanting to type as Wonky for some reason   ) has admin rights to invite someone to the secret group - if you drop her a PM she'll send you an invite via ********

Suitcase
x


----------



## Annaleah (May 14, 2008)

does this mean that the name of the group won't appear on my profile as one of the groups i've joined?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm not a ******** person I usually go in under my donors log.  I don't want to get hooked but is it worth joining or could I join via him?
L


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Vix - if you PM me your email address or name (if there aren't millions of the same name on ********!) then I'll send you an invite.  We have to connect as friends first.  The group is a secret group so it won't appear on your profile. Where your list of groups is you have to click on 'see all groups' and then you will be able to go into it from there.  Because we've got pics and stuff in the group we tend to restrict invites to people who've attended meet ups....either the big meets we've done or smaller get togethers.....just so we know people are who they say they are!....

Hi JJ - afraid it would have to be thru your own profile given that we have to do the friends and invite thing! 

Hope that help..

..Winky


----------



## MistyLake (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi Winky

Can you add me to the ******** group please. Your post box is full so I cant send you any private messages. Also did you speak to that woman you are in touch with in manchester about me? Not sure if you recall our conversation from Warwick?

Rx


----------

